# Hi



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm an animal lover and I especially love herps, particularly snakes, (hence the name), and other misunderstood and unpopular animal such as insects, sharks, arachnids, etc.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome mantids are definatly misunderstood :x


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2007)

SPiders! Spiders! they are sooooo misunDerstood!!!!

CongradUwecolMe


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome herp lover!


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey herplover, welcome to the forum


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome  .


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

You're welcome :lol: 

That was bad.  :shock:


----------

